# insectine



## nusi (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi All
 I am hoping that someone may know about Insectine bottles? I have an original crate of them full of the stuff. They are in pristine condition. The only information I have found is on the Powerhouse museum website in Sydney.I understand that they are turn of the century bottles and it says insectine on the outside of the wooden crate.The bottles have a strange top and there is a cardboard box inside- Idid not want to open up the whole crate.This is a very puzzling find for me[&:]


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! There's an Insectine bottle up for sale on eBay right now. I believe it was a flea and/or lice control product rather than a general insecticde. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blown-Green-Aqua-Insectine-Medicine-Poison-Bottle_W0QQitemZ190062780561QQihZ009QQcategoryZ895QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nusi (Jul 15, 2007)

Thankyou I have seen the post on Ebay- but now I have taken some pictures of the crate and I found mini bottles within the crate too! Anyone any idea what these could be worth?
 !st pic


----------



## nusi (Jul 15, 2007)

The crate above is full 24 bottles all complete including the contents sealed


----------



## nusi (Jul 15, 2007)

The crate also contains 6 mini bottles of insectine


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 15, 2007)

From what I found out it may have been a Bacterial insecticide (BACILLUS THURINGIENSIS) which properties were first dicovered in Japan 1901.
 Another referance said DDT but the bottle looks older than that. Is the bottle machine made"
 I'd be careful with the stuff in any case.
 The company comes up cheese even with your spelling.
 A also saw quite a few deliveries of it from a can. I'd think there's more since that indicates a time span but it may been different companies.
 Does the label say where or anything else that might help? The case looks like Phila Pa but I can't really see it.
 I gues since the bottle asks "WHAT IS IT" you may never find out.[][]


----------



## nusi (Jul 15, 2007)

It says on the label that it kills ant, roaches and all sorts of vermin. It is not a repellent. I have found out that it was manufactured in 1895-1905. I am not sure as I do not know much about bottles but i think that it was blown into a mold. i have packed it up in plastic as I am worried about the contents. need to thoroughly wash hands and use gloves. Scary stuff. I don't think DDT was around then


----------



## nusi (Jul 15, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that it kills bedbugs. Must have been considered safe to use


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 16, 2007)

That's just a super find of course if the bottles were to all break it's a super fund (clean up). As long as the bottles are still sealed and as nice as they look in the pictures I seriously doubt you have to worry about contamination. As for a value I wouldn't say, on one hand it would be worth more as a full box, but you'd have to find the right person. On the other hand if you were to piece deal it out you might realize more because more people could get in on the offering.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with Lobey. Sell it as a unit. If you break it up the crate is only worth 20 bucks at most and you would do ok with the first few bottles and wouldn't be able to sell the rest. Seen it happen before.

 $300+ would be my guess.


----------

